

Finally, A Good Web Framework For Java - imosquera
http://isaacmosquera.com/post/44173103787/finally-a-good-web-framework-for-java

======
jared314
I like that so many web frameworks have copied the good parts of others
(generators, MVC, routes, migrations, asset pipeline, etc.). But, I am
starting to wonder if all the copying is overshadowing less conventional,
possibly useful, concepts. You can now find Rails in most languages, like you
would find a Starbucks in most cities.

~~~
imosquera
I agree with most of your points but the major difference here with Play are 2
points

1\. This framework is geared to asynchronous/real-time workloads (think
node.js) 2\. The framework is built for Scala, which they state is a more
productive language for the JVM "Code sizes are typically reduced by a factor
of two to three when compared to an equivalent Java application."

Note: I admittedly don't know much about Ruby so I'm not sure how much it
would or would not compare.

